# Where is our party going? A young republicans views on the world. Agree or disagree.



## YoungRepublican (Dec 22, 2012)

Where is our party going?

	As a college senior about to enter his final semester certain realities start to sink in. As these problems begin to creep into my mind I have been left with an epiphany about the Republican Party. I am a registered Republican, President of my College Young Republican chapter and believe I have a decent hold on the Republican platform. The question of our parties future came to me while discussing politics with some friends over drinks at our local bar. The girl to the left of me asked Why cant the Republicans seem to get any support from youth? Her question came after our group of mixed political sentiments was able to reach a solid middle ground. Yes, that is correct Democrats and Republicans were able to agree on something as volatile as The Affordable Care Act. Why should that be something to celebrate over? Because it is a rarity in todays political world. But why is it so unheard of? Considering my Republican roots I will address what I believe is our problem. 
	Our problem is the fringe movement within our party that refers to themselves as the Tea Party. I am hesitant to describe these groups as within our party, mostly due to a mixture within myself of denial and hope. These people are unable to conjure up enough common sense to realize that there is more than one way to accomplish a goal. Perhaps the most complex part about this to me is, the goals that they seem most fervent about are the ones that have little to no implications on their lives. I have come to this realization because, while I worry about finding a job, getting in to Law School or establishing a 401 (K) to supplement the non-existent pension I wont receive, they are busy telling homosexuals they cannot marry. I envy those with the free time to worry about something so petty. We have entered a period in our history that cannot be compromised by concerning ourselves on whether a person arrested with a gram of pot goes away to jail.
	The platform I have found that resonates best with potential Republicans is a simple one. We do not care if gays get married; they deserve every right heterosexuals do. We do not care if  a person with a few grams of marijuana doesnt go to jail; they are overpopulated anyway and I dont want to pay because a person got high at the wrong place. And as controversial as this sounds, we would rather see a life begin at the right time, than one be brought into this world to a parent that is not ready to care for it. if you call abortion murder, than we will call bringing that child into this world as a slow form of torture. Both analogies are equally ridiculous.  Obviously opinions differ and are much more complex than I can write at this time, but the point remains that social issues arent even on the back-burners of our political thoughts.
	If citizens in these great states wish to continue to elect politicians that hold hearings on steroids over our ever impending fiscal apocalypse, then we deserve what is coming to us. Blame the media, blame the schools, hell, blame the parents, but at the end of the day it is our current elected officials that will decide my generations future. I can no longer sit back and accept the fact that some will just accept whatever Glen Beck has said on last nights radio show as undeniable truth. They claim that my generation is one that will ruin our country, but I strongly contend that notion with the exact opposite. If you are reading this and are steaming mad at me, yelling epiphytes at your computer screen, it is you that are hurting this country. I am a Republican; I believe is fiscal responsibility over anything else, but the conviction I hold just as close to that is social freedoms. Make no mistake, social freedom is one of the core components in which this party was founded upon and because of that I can say with all honesty those who tell others what they can or cannot do with their lives have no business calling themselves Republicans.


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 22, 2012)

You people need to ditch the religious fanatics and end your love affair with the well healed and powerful if you want to get anywhere in the future.


----------



## Toro (Dec 22, 2012)

Be prepared to be called

1.)  A liberal
2.)  A RINO


----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2012)

As a Young Republican, instead of being disheartened, make an effort to either participate yourself or find others of a like mind to run for local elections. The ONLY way to clean up the GOP 'establishment" is to oust the old timers who do nothing but work to retain their own seats of power. Start with the local GOP organizations. Find ways to replace the old, set in their way, aparechetets with those of a like mind to you and your friends.

2013 will present great opportunities as more and more become totally disenchanted with the Democrat efforts and programs.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 22, 2012)

Thats the problem i think. Anyone who disagrees with that thinks im either one of those two. Im the exact opposite. Anyone who knows me, knows I am a devout Republican. Thats why I am trying to warn people what is going on, I am trying to save our party. In 20 years these fanatics will be either dead or irrellevant and we need to attract people my age and the only way we can do this is by stop acting crazy. Call me what you guys want to, I dont really care, but I am just trying to warn you what our party will become if we allow the Tea Party to become a prominent voice.


----------



## rdean (Dec 22, 2012)

You're in college?

Republicans feel education is for snobs.

Romney ran on a platform vowing to cut the number of teachers and increasing class size and bringing over immigrants who already have degrees.

The Republican Party platform in Texas wants to outlaw teaching "critical thinking" to children. 

Many Republicans feel the earth is only thousands of years old and want that taught as science.

Now, why are you a "Republican"?


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 22, 2012)

rdean said:


> You're in college?
> 
> Republicans feel education is for snobs.
> 
> ...



I am a Republican becuase I believe in our core values, the valuse that I am trying to return to the party. I believe in fiscal responsibility and social freedoms. You have me confused with a tea partier, which is exactly the point I am trying to make. You automatically look at me and think, that guy wants to cut education because he is a Republican. I am at an automatic disadvantage. I believe in limiting union power, not eliminating critical thinking. Education is EVERYTHING! I want to have a legitamite discussion about this and to do that you need to realize that there are sane Republican out there, even though our numbers are taking a hit. I believe we can fix this, but I cant do it alone and I cant do it with someone questioning my values due to the actions of others.


----------



## Wiseacre (Dec 22, 2012)

In general, the Tea Parties are all about fiscal discipline, limited gov't, less spending, and lower taxes.   The social conservatives attached themselves to various TP groups and suborned their message to include the issues you describe, such as gay rights and abortion.   If the GOP is ever to right it's own ship so to speak, they're going to have to move towards the center on many of those social issues, and be a little more flexible in their approach to the fiscal side.   The problem is, the democrats also have their crazies who will not bend at all on their agenda, and the rest of us are caught in the middle.   

Look at the last election;  out of the 50 states only 6 or 8 of 'em were in play.   I suspect that sooner or later the democratic approach to raise taxes and increase spending will fail.   The republicans need to be the voice of economic reason without the social baggage.   We need better candidates with more moderate positions.   I'm not sure they're ready to do that yet, maybe they need a shellacking oin 2014 to realize they better change their policies.


----------



## rdean (Dec 22, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > You're in college?
> ...



I haven't confused you with anyone.  I merely pointed out what passes for "core values" for today's Republican Party.  I did question your insistence on an "attachment" to a political party that is determined to harm this country.

Data proves that since Reagan, "fiscal responsibility" is nothing Republicans believe in.  Under Democrats, deficits shrink and the economy improves and the number of jobs have grown.   The only similarity between the country and a company his how each improves and grows with "investment".  Republicans don't believe in investing in this country.  At least not since Eisenhower.  Under Eisenhower, NASA was started.  One of the greatest centers of scientific advancement ever created.  Also, the interstate highway system, the lifeblood of the country.

In the middle 60's, Conservatives fled the Democratic Party and swelled the ranks of the Republican Party because many African Americans joined the Democratic Party.  Today's Republicans try to take credit for what Republicans did BEFORE conservatives took it over.  Today's Republican party is 90% white.  

Unions represent a measly 10% or so of all American workers.  Republicans want to end the minimum wage.  Right wing colleges and universities, like Bob Jones and Liberty, are rated at no more than tier four.  The Chinese funded Chamber of Commerce, who gives to Republicans 10 to 1 over Democrats, has helped move millions of jobs to China and close thousands of US factories under George Bush.  

The last 40 years has seen a Republican Party that has lied to the American people, caused the deaths and maiming of tens of thousands of Americans, grew our deficit, wrecked our economy and neglected our infrastructure.  

And if you think Republicans value education, you need to do a little research.  Short answer is:  They don't.

And finally, this a a complex world.  The US has been the leaders in science and technology.  We have the greatest variety of people that has ever existed.  You can't name a country in the world that doesn't have sizable representation in this country.  And yet, we want a "simple, small, ineffective government"?  That's crazy.  We need a government that works.  One that is advanced with smart people in charge.  Bush shows us what happens when people in charge of the government are stupid.  Scientists who worked for Bush quit in droves because of his policies.  Bush fired the qualified at the Justice Department and replaced them with Bible College students.  Bush tried to get his secretary confirmed on the Supreme Court.

If anyone wants a discussion, come up with a Republican idea or policy in the last 40 years that is something worth talking about.  Not these scripted sound bytes like, "Unions are bad" and "shrink government".  

The goal can't be "shrink government".  It has to be "good government" but as small as possible.  But it has to work.  If it doesn't work, who cares what the size is?

And finally, other country see "government, business and Universities" as working together.    Republicans hate government, say universities are hotbeds of liberalism and want to turn over the country to corporations. al Qaeda hasn't been able to inflict a tenth the damage the Republicans have caused since 2000.

At least Democrats are a coalition party made up of everyone.  Even conservatives (called Blue Dawgs).  Republicans are 90% white.  They have zero liberals.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 23, 2012)

rdean said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I'm not sure if you have been viewing liberal policy in European countries lately or if you need a refresher course in economics. Here&#8217;s my problem with you. I present my position that most would see as reasonable, and you aren&#8217;t even able to acknowledge my willingness to compromise with you. I do not want a smaller govt, I want a government that does not pass a 700 trillion dollar stimulus package loaded with pork belly spending. Before you go and say "we needed that!" no shit we needed a stimulus, want to be Chris Matthews, but we needed it to spend such a large amount of tax payer money (you know those people that work in offices, schools and small business) more responsibly. You know what I&#8217;m talking about so don&#8217;t waste either of our times with asking for me to post the multiple sources I would have to, to prove a point everyone who knows anything is already aware of. When did I ever say I attended a right wing university, now your just throwing out  insults to pad your self-ingenious rant about how the party ruined America, we get it Michael Moore we are evil people. Has it ever crossed your mind that I am in full support of Nasa and infrastructure that can be paid for from money that isnt borrowed? Simple and small is not what I believe our country needs, we need one that is effective and understands it role. Hey man if you want to go off on your elitist, I&#8217;m better than you because I am a democrat rant go ahead, but you are just being as unproductive as the republicans you claim to crusade against. I really don&#8217;t get it.  You keep waiting for everyone to see the light and become a democrat where ponies run free and everyone loves each other, I&#8217;m going to continue to have rational conservative opinions on fiscal responsibility and social freedoms from an effective government and hope to work with those with opposing opinions. You see that is the difference between you and I, when you talk politics people groan and say oh there he goes again, but when I talk politics to others no matter what that persons views are, we are usually able to have an adult debate where some result can be reached. Unless I am talking to a person like you, and the sad part is, both Republican and Democrat, there are plenty of &#8220;yous&#8221;. People who think that their opinion is God&#8217;s gift to politics. Until you realize what your type of person is doing to this country please don&#8217;t respond, if you want to have a big boy conversataion then come back to me with some actual substance.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 23, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



And you need a refresher course in paragraphs.


----------



## AmyNation (Dec 23, 2012)

Well thought out OP.

I have a very close friend who is a firm republican, your thoughts mirror his. He was a volunteer for the Romney campaign, and was heart sick for our country when Obama won reelection.

He reminds me that Republican values are winnable values, and not everyone, or even most republicans are social moonbats


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 23, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Could you teach me to paragraph or can i find it on the interweb? If lack of knowledge is keeping you from posting anything in the political discussion please continue with your grammer help. Youre just showing insecurities.


----------



## Zander (Dec 23, 2012)

Do yourself a favor kid, ignore politics.  Focus on things that you can control, like your own life and your actions. Politics is a waste of time.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 23, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Well thought out OP.
> 
> I have a very close friend who is a firm republican, your thoughts mirror his. He was a volunteer for the Romney campaign, and was heart sick for our country when Obama won reelection.
> 
> He reminds me that Republican values are winnable values, and not everyone, or even most republicans are social moonbats



Thank you. I interned with the Victory center and it was one of the most fulfilling things I have ever done academically, despite the loss. I hope to restore faith in any person I can talk to!


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 23, 2012)

Zander said:


> Do yourself a favor kid, ignore politics.  Focus on things that you can control, like your own life and your actions. Politics is a waste of time.


Ive felt that way plenty of times. I just feel that maybe one day I can make a difference. I cant give up on this country. I hope people can get along with my ideas and one day we can make a change for the better! dont lose faith in the youth, no matter how many reasons we give you.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 23, 2012)

> Our problem is the fringe movement within our party that refers to themselves as the Tea Party.



Your problem is multiple fringe movements in the GOP: social conservatives (anti-privacy rights with regard to abortion, anti-equal protection rights with regard to same-sex couples), Christian fundamentalists (anti-separation of church and State), and the radical fiscal right, aka tea party (opposed to sensible tax policy, mindless obsession with the myth of big government). 

The easy part was identifying the problem. 

The hard part will be finding a solution, as the extremists will relentlessly attack you and other sane republicans every step of the way.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 23, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Our problem is the fringe movement within our party that refers to themselves as the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now we're getting somewhere. I didnt mean to attack you the way I did, but its very frustrating when groups like those place an identity on my opinions just because we allegedly share the same party. We could find middle ground Mr. Jones and not just you and I, there are plenty of repubs out there who feel the same way I do. You just have to look for us and not attack anyone who says they are Republican. Lets work together my man!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 23, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> Where is our party going?
> 
> As a college senior about to enter his final semester certain realities start to sink in. As these problems begin to creep into my mind I have been left with an epiphany about the Republican Party. I am a registered Republican, President of my College Young Republican chapter and believe I have a decent hold on the Republican platform. The question of our parties&#8217; future came to me while discussing politics with some friends over drinks at our local bar. The girl to the left of me asked &#8220;Why can&#8217;t the Republicans seem to get any support from youth?&#8221; Her question came after our group of mixed political sentiments was able to reach a solid middle ground. Yes, that is correct Democrats and Republicans were able to agree on something as volatile as The Affordable Care Act. Why should that be something to celebrate over? Because it is a rarity in today&#8217;s political world. But why is it so unheard of? Considering my Republican roots I will address what I believe is our problem.
> Our problem is the fringe movement within our party that refers to themselves as the &#8220;Tea Party&#8221;. I am hesitant to describe these groups as &#8220;within our party&#8221;, mostly due to a mixture within myself of denial and hope. These people are unable to conjure up enough common sense to realize that there is more than one way to accomplish a goal. Perhaps the most complex part about this to me is, the goals that they seem most fervent about are the ones that have little to no implications on their lives. I have come to this realization because, while I worry about finding a job, getting in to Law School or establishing a 401 (K) to supplement the non-existent pension I won&#8217;t receive, they are busy telling homosexuals they cannot marry. I envy those with the free time to worry about something so petty. We have entered a period in our history that cannot be compromised by concerning ourselves on whether a person arrested with a gram of pot goes away to jail.
> ...



This is the biggest pile of crap ever.  I'm not even going to pretend to take this seriously as if you're a young Republican; you're one of Jake Starkey's imaginary kids, a poseur. 

Look you might think you get Liberal pussy by being a "feeling" Liberal and thinking that the Tea Party are a bunch of mean old poopyheads  but take a look around, Liberal idea not only suck but suck gigantic Alaskan moosecock.  Their government-centric economic model is failing in broad daylight in Europe. Unemployment is 25% in Greece and Spain. In case you're not really sure if that's good, let me tell you, that's not good.  Why would you embrace an economic model that is failing? Can you tell me?

Also, these great Liberal ideas fail so hard they are abandoned by real Communists. These Liberal economic ideas you love, put you and your Liberal friends economically to the LEFT of real Communists who have joyfully embraced free enterprise.

If you're sincere, grow the fuck up, you don't have much time. But as I said when I started, I know you're full of crap


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 23, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > Our problem is the fringe movement within our party that refers to themselves as the Tea Party.
> ...



I have no problem working with sane, reasonable republicans. 

But the ball is in your court to deal with your insane, irresponsible fellow republicans.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 23, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > Where is our party going?
> ...



Solid Vocab my man.. I dont even know who Jake Starkey is but im gonna go ahead and do my best to adress what apears to be your high school education and/or your community college degree. I am a true Republican who believes in trickle down economics along with cutting funding for programs i dont view as neccessary. It is people like you who do more harm to our party than any dem could possibly do. I put forth a simple strategey so that we avoid losing any and all support from the youth and you strike it down because you think I am posing as a liberal on a political forum. I guess theres no way to prove that im not, so for what is worth youre going to have to take my word. I worked on the Romney campaign, I lead a group at my school that often recieves tough criticism so i need to know how to work with others. Youre not to good at that are you? Liberal Ideas are not effective, no shit, but they arent going to give up on them because you cursed them out. really tough arent we? I am a fiscal conservative, disagree, call me a liar, do what you want but only i can know my true values i guess.
I believe it is you that needs to grow up and realize that those who actually make a difference arent those who protest outside some west Kansas abortion clinic. No one of any significance really cares how you feel about those things, lifes gonna go on. I realize we cannot have adult discussion because you automatically assume im a democrat for some unfounded fiscal reason that I cant find. Please tell me more about how Im a democrat because as much as it pains you, Im more of a Republican than you ever will be. youre just some radical nut who yells at people who dont align with your personal opinions.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 23, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Jake is your ideological father here, look him up. He's also a "Republican" who never has a good word to say about Conservatives and tells us our only salvation is in aiding and abetting the Neo-Marxists

I'm not interesting in attracting Moderates or independents or the yutes by becoming a fucking Liberal pussy, aka: Republican "Moderate"

I'd like to tell you I read your response, but I didn't bother.

The dramatic event in the life of a youth that turns them Conservative is when they see what the net is on their first paycheck, I got 67% of what I thought I earned, the government did not do 1/3 of my work why should they take 1/3 of what I earned? And that was a real long time ago, now the Federal government alone takes more than that.

You just want to be cool. You think we have time for you to grow up, we don't. You have no real idea how close we are to taking the advise of the Founders and hitting Ctl Alt Del twice and rebooting the whole system.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 23, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



 No one takes you seriously besides the other Fundamental nut jobs who are our branch adjacent to the liberal Occupy movement. No one who will do anything for this country believes what you do. Rebooting the System? Get real, get an education and stop making our party look like blabbering fools. any person who equates moderate Republicans to Liberal Pussies obviously has no bussiness in an adult converstation.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 23, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Also I would like to point out a fact that I find so awesome that I am grinning ear to ear. One day youll be working whatever job you have paying some bull shit ACA tax in your paycheck that youll be bitching about to your wife then  you will see me on your tv in a GOP funded ad. You wont know who I am , but youll say to yourself, I fucking hate this guys ideals but I have to vote for him because (insert liberal's name) is just so stupid. that is the day you my man will realize why people need to comprimise, so that others will take them seriously and they can actually make a difference.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 23, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



I should teach a class in how to post on Political Boards, you poseurs are so easy to spot


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 23, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Hey you know what they say.. Those who cant do, teach.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 24, 2012)

Just admit you're a young Democrat and stop yanking our chains

The first people you attack is the Tea party you are no Republican..you are a foolish fake


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't know how young intelligent Republicans after conversing with real older Republicans can stay young intelligent Republicans.


----------



## Votto (Dec 24, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > You're in college?
> ...



If you are really for limiting the power of the government, then kick government out of the marriage business.

There, that was easy.  The only problem with this is, neither party wishes to relinquish this power and would rather divide the country in terms of which group gets to marry and which does not rather than talk about balancing budgets.  I suppose polygamists will be next on the list.  Then again, no one seems to care about their rights I suppose.

Next problem, the nanny state.  Neither party is serious about this reducing it.  In fact, they only seem to squabble over a few billion here and there in terms of spending cuts and tax increases.  Considering the deficit, this is laughable.

If you try to fight for fiscal restraint, you are going to be demonized by whatever group you are trying to cut spending on.  Considering that Social Security and Medicare are the two biggest offenders, it is a no win proposition as you will be made to look as if you care nothing about the poor.  Meanwhile, the poor will continue to increase in number, incomes will decline, and the middle class may disappear altogether.  Not to worry though, the Tea Party and GOP will still be there to blame, so all is well with the world.


----------



## Votto (Dec 24, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Just admit you're a young Democrat and stop yanking our chains
> 
> The first people you attack is the Tea party you are no Republican..you are a foolish fake



The Tea Party started by people concerned with fiscal issues.  They later began to squabble over social issues.

Really they are the only group of people who seemed a threat to the unconstrained beast known as the federal government, and have subsequently been successfully demonized accordingly.  Nothing strikes fear in the heart of the statist than the thought of attacking the purse strings of government and limiting its ever expanding power.

As for myself, I would ask the quesiton, what has the GOP done to limit the power of the federal government in any significant way?  Nothing you say?  Well then, who gives a damn about the GOP?  The democrats at least preach that the road to prosperity and equality and liberty comes directly from increasing the scope and power of the federal government.  Therefore, they have the advantage as where the GOP has to pretend to be against these things.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 24, 2012)

Your username of YoungRepublican is a misnomer and very deceptive.

You should have used something like YoungRINO or FakeRepublican ..............


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 24, 2012)

the young fake pretty much spewed all the Democrat talking points word for word if you could read all that mess


----------



## Toro (Dec 24, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



So what do you disagree with him on, Frank?  You never addressed any of his issues.  He said that conservative social issues are driving young people away from the party.  He also said that we are on the verge of a fiscal collapse.  He also said conservatives have to get out of the echo chamber.  What did he say that was wrong? 

When he said that the GOP has to spend less time focusing on issues like abortion, you ranted about the government taking away 1/3 of your paycheck.


----------



## Toro (Dec 24, 2012)

Votto said:


> The Tea Party started by people concerned with fiscal issues.  They later began to squabble over social issues.



^^^^
This.

The Tea Party became just another run of the mill conservative movement.  I sympathized with them when they started on too much spending.  I stopped when they started talking about issues like legitimate rape.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 24, 2012)

Toro said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party started by people concerned with fiscal issues.  They later began to squabble over social issues.
> ...



that was from a couple of goofs which we know all groups and both parties have them..And anyone can speak as if they belong to the Tea Party


----------



## Votto (Dec 24, 2012)

Toro said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party started by people concerned with fiscal issues.  They later began to squabble over social issues.
> ...



When has the Tea Party mentioned legitimate rape?

In fact, who is the Tea Party?  Does the idiot Repoublican who talked about legitimate rape represent the entire movement?  Of course he does, so screw'em all, right?

Next you can defend the NAACP for calling the entire movement a bunch of racists.


----------



## Votto (Dec 24, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Your username of YoungRepublican is a misnomer and very deceptive.
> 
> You should have used something like YoungRINO or FakeRepublican ..............



I think what we are witnessing is not the death of the GOP, rather, it is the birth of conservatism.  Now the GOP is being cut assunder by conservatives who could care less about voting for them and see precious little difference between them and the democrat party.

If you disagree, name a conservative who has attained power in the GOP if any significance......ever.

After all, Bush is to blame for the likes of Obama and the conservative movement getting demonized.  For you see, all they have to do is refer to "W" as a conservative and you successfully demonize an entire movement.  The problem is, is that I can't think of anything conservative about the man, other than he said he opposed abortion.  Well good for you George, that gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside knowing that.


----------



## Toro (Dec 24, 2012)

Votto said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



I used that as an extreme example.  Conservative social issues had permeated the Tea Party long before then.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 24, 2012)

Toro said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



I disagree with the basic premise that he's a Republican.

Besides that everything else is fine


----------



## Votto (Dec 24, 2012)

Toro said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I see.  So legitimate rape has permeated through the Tea Party.  I guess you would agree with the NAACP that racism has permeated through the movement as well.


----------



## Votto (Dec 24, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I think he is a Republican.  In fact, I think that the majority in the party think this way......which is why I'm not a Republican.


----------



## Toro (Dec 24, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



So IOW, if one doesn't march lock-step on all issues, it's not possible to be a Republican?  From what I read, he appears to agree with you on fiscal issues.  But because he doesn't check all the boxes on social issues, he's not allowed into the exclusive, little club?

Do you understand what he's saying?  WTF does gay marriage have to do with impending fiscal collapse?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 24, 2012)

Taking the comments of one stupid man about "Legitimate Rape" and claiming that's the philosophy of the Tea Party is absurd

That's the LMSM version of the Tea Party


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 24, 2012)

Votto said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



That's why Im getting involved locally as a Republican. The Party got Starkified and we need to push them out. Their Moderate views are just aiding the Neo-Marxists, plus they are a guaranteed loss nationally


----------



## Toro (Dec 24, 2012)

Votto said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



No, that's not what I'm saying.  As you said, the Tea Party began squabbling over social issues.  Abortion is a social issue.  There are many conservatives who believe that a pregnancy should be kept to term even if the woman is raped.  When they started "squabbling" over issues such as abortion, they lost me.  The discussion about "legitimate rape" was the nadir.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 24, 2012)

Votto said:


> After all, Bush is to blame for the likes of Obama and the conservative movement getting demonized.  For you see, all they have to do is refer to "W" as a conservative and you successfully demonize an entire movement.  The problem is, is that I can't think of anything conservative about the man, other than he said he opposed abortion.  Well good for you George, that gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside knowing that.


Bush jr. was an eastern born and raised elitest liberal with an ivory league education who masqueraded as a Texas republican.


----------



## Toro (Dec 24, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Taking the comments of one stupid man about "Legitimate Rape" and claiming that's the philosophy of the Tea Party is absurd
> 
> That's the LMSM version of the Tea Party



I didn't claim it was the philosophy of the Tea Party.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 24, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > After all, Bush is to blame for the likes of Obama and the conservative movement getting demonized.  For you see, all they have to do is refer to "W" as a conservative and you successfully demonize an entire movement.  The problem is, is that I can't think of anything conservative about the man, other than he said he opposed abortion.  Well good for you George, that gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside knowing that.
> ...



true..Bush was NO Conservative..


----------



## Votto (Dec 24, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Let's go down memory lane just one more time!


The man had no conserative thoughts, mainly because he had no brain.


----------



## chikenwing (Dec 24, 2012)

Toro said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party started by people concerned with fiscal issues.  They later began to squabble over social issues.
> ...



So why chose to be tone deaf? As with every group you have people that say really stupid shit that people do just as stupid ranting about, painting the whole group is an easy cop out.


----------



## Votto (Dec 24, 2012)

Toro said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Taking the comments of one stupid man about "Legitimate Rape" and claiming that's the philosophy of the Tea Party is absurd
> ...



Yea, you just implied it permeated the party as if to say it was a prevalent view.

Do you think racism has permeated it as well?


----------



## Votto (Dec 24, 2012)

chikenwing said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Not the democrats.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxdj-ZwKNZ0]"The Best of Joe Biden&#39;s Gaffe&#39;s; A Continuing Series..." - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Dec 24, 2012)

Votto said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I'll link this since you apparently missed it.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...he-world-agree-or-disagree-3.html#post6545829


----------



## rdean (Dec 24, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



700 trillion?  I'm hoping that's a "typo".  You know Republicans insisted Obama took a trip costing 200 million a DAY and used half our Navy for escort?

Once you start throwing out "liberal European" and "elitist", you prove the propaganda has "took".  How can you have a discussion when, clearly, you can't get passed the indoctrination?

All companies "borrow".  The company I work at "borrows".  And you tell me I need to learn about economics?

The truth is, no right wing college is higher than tier four.  It's because they don't believe in science or data or study.  They get their imagined facts from the Heritage Foundation.  Intelligent people would study the data and debate on what it means.  Republicans don't use data.  And the "data" they do use is made up.  Which means they don't use data.

And speaking of "rant", check your entire rant and point out the "substance".  I didn't see any.

And about that infrastructure.  Every country on earth uses infrastructure spending to improve their country and boost their economy.  Even Republicans have always done that.  The ONLY reason they don't want to do it now is they were hoping to bring down Obama.  You can go state by state and see who received infrastructure money and what it was spent on.  You will find over a hundred Republican senators and congressmen receiving hundreds of billions and spending it on everything from sewers to railroads to bridges to broadband and then taking credit for projects they voted against.  We call that "hypocrisy".

If you're going to play with the big boys, you better find some facts and "LINK TO THEM".  No one takes anyone's word without some support.  Right wingers call me names, but they don't prove me wrong.  Unless they make something up and insist that was something I said.  That's been tried numerous times.  What else do they have?


----------



## rdean (Dec 24, 2012)

Votto said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Sorry, to me, those clips simply show the man has a "sense of humor".  Sure, he may not have been very bright, but to say he didn't follow "conservative policies" is just plain wrong.  He moved the wealth of the nation to the top 1%.  You can't get any more conservative than that.   

During his administration, millions of jobs were moved to China, tens of thousands of factories were closed down in this country so business could strip the country of any capital.  Can you get any more conservative?  

He even said the jury was out on evolution.  He started a war just to get money to his friends.  The guy was a true conservative.  Remember, Romney took over a billion in taxpayer money for the Olympics so his friends in Utah could prosper.  As president, Bush was able to do so much more.  Looking at what happened, it's not like you could argue.


----------



## Reuben (Dec 24, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> I am a Republican becuase I believe in our core values, the valuse that I am trying to return to the party. I believe in fiscal responsibility and social freedoms.



You are a Goldwater Republican.  So was I.  I have found that it is easier to be a fiscally conservative social libertarian as a democrat than as a republican.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 24, 2012)

Young "Republican", just a heads up, Rdean is as insane as any Batman Villain. We suspect he was accidentally abandoned at the Republican Convention in 1968 and since then he's gone totally mental and blames everything from Global Warming to fluctuation in currencies to dirty cutlery in restaurants on Republicans.  Think of him as the Penguin, but with Republicans flying inside his head

I'm an evil person so I tell posters that the Koch Brother pays Deany to post here to make Liberals look like total fucking morons, but the truth is that Deany is mentally ill. I shouldn't make fun but as I said, I'm evil -- and I have a great time of it.


----------



## Toro (Dec 24, 2012)

Reuben said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Republican becuase I believe in our core values, the valuse that I am trying to return to the party. I believe in fiscal responsibility and social freedoms.
> ...



Yup.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 24, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> Thats the problem i think. Anyone who disagrees with that thinks im either one of those two. Im the exact opposite. Anyone who knows me, knows I am a devout Republican. [Why?  Democrats can be fiscal conservatives too.  Is the difference big gov't vis a vis small gov't which caused you to select the R's?] Thats why I am trying to warn people what is going on, I am trying to save our party. [Good luck, anyone who does not accept the TP/Norquist Dogma is a RINO and not welcome] In 20 years these fanatics will be either dead or irrellevant and we need to attract people my age and the only way we can do this is by stop acting crazy. Call me what you guys want to, I dont really care, but I am just trying to warn you what our party will become if we allow the Tea Party to become a prominent voice.



Keep a journal - I wish I had - and a list of the way things ought to be at this time in your life.  Keep it as you choose a career (at your age I too took the LSAT and was accepted to University of San Francisco law School; as the course work was to start 8 months later I got a job working in the court system and decided 1) I didn't like lawyers and 2) I liked working within the CJS.  As for pensions Safety Retirement cannot be beat), marry, buy a home, have kids and grandkids.  The journal will show how you change over time and act as a guide in parenting/advising your kids.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 24, 2012)

I think we are missing my point with this thread.. I dont identify with the Democratic party because their fiscal beliefs just dont align with mine. Im just making the simple suggestion that outside of highly conservative areas (Oklahoma, Kansas, the Dakotas, etc.) Young people who identify with fiscal dicipline are so turned off by the far, far right wing of our party that they just choose to vote democrat, mainly because they dont do their homework. A big reason why they fail to vote Republican is due to the lack of tolerance we have for opposing views. I find it sort of crazy that just because I disagree with the Tea Party's social politics, some of you tell me I'm not even a Republican.. I guess what Im trying to say is that if you are a hard line conservative, you need to realize that these social policies are  hurting our party in the place we really need the help, the youth. Defend your opinions, but dont say im not a Republican because I dont align with you on every position. What are we without a little civility?


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 24, 2012)

rdean said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I am far from the propaganda, trust me. 
-700 is the correct number if you would like to check the stimulus bill again go ahead, I have had that number well drilled into my head.
-Where did i mention anything about a 200 million dollar a day trip? Dont insult my intelligence by clumping me with those who make wild accusations.
- Liberal economics doesnt correctly represent Greek enconomics? I'm an econ major and have a fairly good deal of knowledge on the subject.
did you read any of what I said? I clearly stated infastructure was needed, but it cant be thrown around without the money to back it up. Thats what we call responsible spending.
- You attack me without basis or claim. You have fallen into the liberal lie that all Republicans are the same, and that is sad. If you want to play with the big boys, you better find actual instinces where I dont at the very least make a sound response or opinion.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 24, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Your username of YoungRepublican is a misnomer and very deceptive.
> 
> You should have used something like YoungRINO or FakeRepublican ..............



Yes, let me just change my username to MarxistObamaLover because I want to explain what I have witnessed occur to our party on the college level. Grow up and add something to the discussion.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 24, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> the young fake pretty much spewed all the Democrat talking points word for word if you could read all that mess


Please point out one liberal talking point I have ever stated. Thats the problem with those who dont have anything intellectual to say they just attack without merit and hope to gain acceptance from the other idiots laughing


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 24, 2012)

Votto said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Do you agree with what Todd Akin said? If so, or if you believe it was just a mistake then you are who he is talking about. If you arent then Kudos to you.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 24, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



If you dont believe that George Bush was a conservative then idk what to think. his fiscal policy was the epitome of passable conservative legisltation. If we stop being a monday morning quaterback on Iraq and can agree that the banks were the ones who caused the 08 fiscal fall, you can see his policies were pretty damn good. George Bush looked out for the best interest of conservative values.. I can only pray that the tax cuts stay in place.. they are the only thing proping up our internal revenue


----------



## Toro (Dec 25, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> I think we are missing my point with this thread.. I dont identify with the Democratic party because their fiscal beliefs just dont align with mine. Im just making the simple suggestion that outside of highly conservative areas (Oklahoma, Kansas, the Dakotas, etc.) Young people who identify with fiscal dicipline are so turned off by the far, far right wing of our party that they just choose to vote democrat, mainly because they dont do their homework. A big reason why they fail to vote Republican is due to the lack of tolerance we have for opposing views. I find it sort of crazy that just because I disagree with the Tea Party's social politics, some of you tell me I'm not even a Republican.. I guess what Im trying to say is that if you are a hard line conservative, you need to realize that these social policies are  hurting our party in the place we really need the help, the youth. Defend your opinions, but dont say im not a Republican because I dont align with you on every position. What are we without a little civility?



Welcome to the Board.  I wonder sometimes when young people in school stumble onto these places if they're disappointed that people 30-40 years older are acting just like kids do in grade school.  If you're looking for intelligent conversation and civility, you're best off somewhere else.

Here's how it works.  You say "I think we need to change a few things about the Republican Party," and as soon as the robotic partisans reads that, they'll yell "Liberal!" "RINO!" "Communist!" "Democrats are worse!" because Pavlovian tribalism is much easier than thinking.  Don't believe me?  Just re-read this thread.  To them, what's most important is that you march lock-step with the over-riding ethos, make sure you check all the boxes on your ideological purity test, and never, ever criticize to outsiders.

Don't believe me?  Here's a good assessment.



> Republicans are now in the habit of editing their views, and they've been in it for 10 years. The Bush White House suppressed dissent; talk-radio stars functioned as enforcers; the angrier parts of the base, on the Internet, attempted to silence critical thinkers. Orthodoxy was everything, or orthodoxy as some defined it.  This isn't loyalty, it's lockstep. It has harmed the party's creativity, its ability to think, when now more than ever it has to.



That was written a few weeks ago in the Wall Street Journal by Peggy Noonan, Reagan's speechwriter.  And if anyone instigates an ad hominem attack on Noonan because of what she said, you know that you can ignore them because they're a mindless drone.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 25, 2012)

It's so funny that you can claim to be President of a Republican Organization (like Jake claims) and somehow not notice that Obama and the Dems are in the process of fundamentally transforming the USA.

Cracks me up every time


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 25, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> I think we are missing my point with this thread.. I dont identify with the Democratic party because their fiscal beliefs just dont align with mine. Im just making the simple suggestion that outside of highly conservative areas (Oklahoma, Kansas, the Dakotas, etc.) Young people who identify with fiscal dicipline are so turned off by the far, far right wing of our party that they just choose to vote democrat, mainly because they dont do their homework. A big reason why they fail to vote Republican is due to the lack of tolerance we have for opposing views. I find it sort of crazy that just because I disagree with the Tea Party's social politics, some of you tell me I'm not even a Republican.. I guess what Im trying to say is that if you are a hard line conservative, you need to realize that these social policies are  hurting our party in the place we really need the help, the youth. Defend your opinions, but dont say im not a Republican because I dont align with you on every position. What are we without a little civility?



well we'll buy them so cheese..what kind do you like?
I doubt most young people care and you don't get to speak for them because you are one


----------



## rdean (Dec 25, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



There is a huge difference between 700 TRILLION and 700 BILLION.  If you believe the 700 TRILLION is the right number, then the 200 million dollar a day "trip" is relevant.

You didn't mention a word about all the Republicans using stimulus money for building infrastructure in their states.  Did you bother to look?

And you were the one throwing out "liberal European" and "elitist".

When it comes to business and government, all money is "borrowed".  And you say you are an "econ" major?  Ever heard the phrase, "It takes money to make money".  It's why people "borrow".

My advice to you is to quit "whining".  Post links to support your positions and learn to use "spell check".  Merry Christmas.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 25, 2012)

rdean said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



ill concede the mess up on trillion billion
-I stated very clearly the stimulus was necessary, but it shouldnt have been used in frivolous ways.$15 million to construct airport In village of Ouzinkie, Alaska, with 165 residents.
 $54 million to construct a Napa Valley wine train.
 $3 million to play video games such as World Of Warcraft.
 $59,845 to study the Explosion Of Lawsuits In 17th Century Peru And Mexico.
 $81,000 for a study to determine how to help post-menopausal women not drink too much.
 $700,000 to create a computer program to tell jokes.
 $17.4 million to expand broadband access to just 30 potential customers in Iowa.
 $35,000 for the Maine Indian Basketmakers Alliance to teach basket making.
 $6 million for snow making equipment in Duluth, Minnesota
 $772,709 to study bacteria on squid.
 $61.8 Million for a wind farm that was finished before the stimulus passed.
 $554,939 for three different studies to "Study the Stimulus."

It takes money to make money.. Why borrow money we dont need?


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 25, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > I think we are missing my point with this thread.. I dont identify with the Democratic party because their fiscal beliefs just dont align with mine. Im just making the simple suggestion that outside of highly conservative areas (Oklahoma, Kansas, the Dakotas, etc.) Young people who identify with fiscal dicipline are so turned off by the far, far right wing of our party that they just choose to vote democrat, mainly because they dont do their homework. A big reason why they fail to vote Republican is due to the lack of tolerance we have for opposing views. I find it sort of crazy that just because I disagree with the Tea Party's social politics, some of you tell me I'm not even a Republican.. I guess what Im trying to say is that if you are a hard line conservative, you need to realize that these social policies are  hurting our party in the place we really need the help, the youth. Defend your opinions, but dont say im not a Republican because I dont align with you on every position. What are we without a little civility?
> ...



If you doubt that we care then you are just speaking from a place of ignorance.


----------



## rdean (Dec 25, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Since you didn't include a single link, I'm suspecting you got this off Fox or Breitbart.  And you said the 200 million dollar a day trip wasn't relevant.

I remember when McCain made jokes about millions being spent on studying "honeybees".  Why was that important?

Honeybee Deaths Linked to Corn Insecticides - ABC News

Assessment of the Environmental Exposure of Honeybees to Particulate Matter Containing Neonicotinoid Insecticides Coming from Corn Coated Seeds, was published in the American Chemical Societys Environmental Science & Technology journal, and provides insight into colony collapse disorder.

Fears for crops as shock figures from America show scale of bee catastrophe | Environment | The Observer

List of crop plants pollinated by bees - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://justorb.com/2009/03/05/dear-john-mccain/

McCain may not be aware that bees are responsible for a great deal of the food we get to eat  and they are dying (or disappearing). We dont know why yet, and it would be very, very bad if there were no more bees, therefore, it is being researched. Bees pollinate one-third of our vegetables, fruit, and nut crops and all wildflowers, and if they keep dying or disappearing at the rate they have been, by 2035, there will be no bees in the United States. I encourage Senator McCain to consider a world without bees before ridiculing the funding of research into why they are dying.

-----------------------------------------------------

Republicans love to laugh at what they know nothing about.  But trying to educate one is nearly impossible.  Show them "facts" and they feel they are being called "stupid".


----------



## RightNorLeft (Dec 25, 2012)

Toro said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > I think we are missing my point with this thread.. I dont identify with the Democratic party because their fiscal beliefs just dont align with mine. Im just making the simple suggestion that outside of highly conservative areas (Oklahoma, Kansas, the Dakotas, etc.) Young people who identify with fiscal dicipline are so turned off by the far, far right wing of our party that they just choose to vote democrat, mainly because they dont do their homework. A big reason why they fail to vote Republican is due to the lack of tolerance we have for opposing views. I find it sort of crazy that just because I disagree with the Tea Party's social politics, some of you tell me I'm not even a Republican.. I guess what Im trying to say is that if you are a hard line conservative, you need to realize that these social policies are  hurting our party in the place we really need the help, the youth. Defend your opinions, but dont say im not a Republican because I dont align with you on every position. What are we without a little civility?
> ...




   I was a republican over 40 yrs and I am now an independent and so   is many many used to be devout republicans. My leaving the party started not too much before the primary season, when the extremists were gearing up anyone that dared disagree with a single component of their platform or agenda was vilified and labeled a rhino and a liberal. 
  As a working class republican I was offended by the attacks on the public "WORKERS" not bums and skids and people looking for a handout...WORKING class people. I was offended by the rhetoric coming out of the mouths of newly elected republican govs. 
  In short the Gop went waaay to far and they lost votes here and they lost some there and they lost some there and they "LOST" the election. The most amazing thing to me is that the teaparty who made the republican party lose is still tooting their horns and beating their chests. Im not alone theres many that left the gop...and wont be back anytime soon.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 25, 2012)

YoungRepublican said:


> Where is our party going?
> 
> As a college senior about to enter his final semester certain realities start to sink in. As these problems begin to creep into my mind I have been left with an epiphany about the Republican Party. I am a registered Republican, President of my College Young Republican chapter and believe I have a decent hold on the Republican platform. The question of our parties future came to me while discussing politics with some friends over drinks at our local bar. The girl to the left of me asked Why cant the Republicans seem to get any support from youth? Her question came after our group of mixed political sentiments was able to reach a solid middle ground. Yes, that is correct Democrats and Republicans were able to agree on something as volatile as The Affordable Care Act. Why should that be something to celebrate over? Because it is a rarity in todays political world. But why is it so unheard of? Considering my Republican roots I will address what I believe is our problem.
> Our problem is the fringe movement within our party that refers to themselves as the Tea Party. I am hesitant to describe these groups as within our party, mostly due to a mixture within myself of denial and hope. These people are unable to conjure up enough common sense to realize that there is more than one way to accomplish a goal. Perhaps the most complex part about this to me is, the goals that they seem most fervent about are the ones that have little to no implications on their lives. I have come to this realization because, while I worry about finding a job, getting in to Law School or establishing a 401 (K) to supplement the non-existent pension I wont receive, they are busy telling homosexuals they cannot marry. I envy those with the free time to worry about something so petty. We have entered a period in our history that cannot be compromised by concerning ourselves on whether a person arrested with a gram of pot goes away to jail.
> ...



I have good news and bad news;

You are not a Republican

You are a fiscal and Constitutional conservative.

Welcome to the club, I think you make the 4th on the board.


fyi;  The Tea Party started off as fiscal conservatives, the the Religious Right sunk it's claws in


----------



## rdean (Dec 26, 2012)

yada said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



The Republican leadership has worked overtime to divide the country.  Many Republicans think those on welfare don't work.  They just receive "handouts".  Ask them what Romney was talking about when he said Obama wanted to end the "work requirement" and most simply had no idea what Romney was talking about.  

And food stamps?  Most of those receiving food stamps live in households where people are actually working.  But they are only getting minimum wage.  Remember, the Republican leadership wants to end food stamps and reduce the minimum wage.  Does that even sound "humane"????  Worst of all, they want to cut education.  It's like "Potter" and "Scrooge" took over the Republican Party.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 26, 2012)

yada said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



I am making it my personal mission in politics to return sane conservatives like you back to to the party. Hopefully if all goes according to my life goals, you will cast your vot for a Republicna once again.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 26, 2012)

rdean said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Good point about the bee's.. You see what I did there, agreed with you! Holy shit did we just reach a middle ground?!? I dont believe the 200 million dollar number so it isnt relevant to me, because I am educated. The Airport in Alaska though? we can go tit for tat about whats good and whats bad but you have to admit that your money went to some stupid stuff that could have been spent eleswhere, perhaps welfare.. I dont blame your distrust in me, just like you cant blame my distrust in you. I have complex views on just about everything none of which aligns specifically to a party. However, the majority of my views lean to the right. I dont really care that you think im some kind of tea party nut or fake Republican, I know what I am. Lets just agree that our heavy spending could be put to more useful projects and not the next Solyndra.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 26, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> It's so funny that you can claim to be President of a Republican Organization (like Jake claims) and somehow not notice that Obama and the Dems are in the process of fundamentally transforming the USA.
> 
> Cracks me up every time



I took some of your advice and looked up Jake. I get what he is trying to say, but he isnt doing me any favors by the way he says it. If any one Toro is the person I find most relatable to. We are just the type of people who want to get things done opposed to seeing who can yell the loudest. We want everyone to get a little of what they want, not half of america getting there way while the other half suffers.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Dec 26, 2012)

You lost me at fiscal conservative that believes we needed a stimulus.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 26, 2012)

Agreeing with Rderp, a guy who learned to type in a straight jacket in the psycho ward...yeah that says a lot


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 26, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> You lost me at fiscal conservative that believes we needed a stimulus.



Thats because you know nothing about economics


----------



## YoungRepublican (Dec 26, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Agreeing with Rderp, a guy who learned to type in a straight jacket in the psycho ward...yeah that says a lot



Just trying to prove a point about compromise.. I feel like a fourth grade teacher having to agree with something stupid just to teach a child a lesson


----------

